# [Serielle Schnittstelle] Übertragene Daten aufzeichnen



## bitcrawler (28. September 2003)

Hallo!

Das ist nun mein erster Beitrag zu tutorials.de, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Ich hab hier ein Programm (Windows 98), das über die serielle Schnittstelle Daten sendet und empfängt. Leider steht mir kein Quellcode zur Verfügung, dann wäre das alles kein Problem.
Diese Daten will ich sehen und auswerten, damit ich das verwendete *Übertragungsprotokoll rekonstruieren* zu können und mir mein *eigenes Programm* daraus basteln kann.

Ich brauche also:

- Eine Art *Sniffer* für die serielle Schnittstelle, wie es Ethereal für Ethernet ist.

Es wäre schön wenn mir hier jemand helfen könnte, danke schonmal, wär echt interessant.


----------



## Konstantin Gross (29. September 2003)

Hallo! 

Schau mal hier: 
http://www.sysinternals.com/ntw2k/freeware/portmon.shtml 

Da sind zwar keine Quellen, aber die Sektion 'How it works' ist eventuell interessant für dich. 

Überlege dir aber gut, ob du das auch wirklich willst. Auf den ersten Blick sieht das nach mächtig Arbeit aus.


----------



## bitcrawler (29. September 2003)

Vielen Dank!

Genau so etwas hab ich gesucht.
Ich bin jetzt grad dabei die ganzen "codes" zu verstehen...hast du damit schon gearbeitet?

bis auf weiteres...


----------

